# Baby black bear cam



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, my, between this and the eagles, I will be in front of my computer for months. This is just too precious. check it out. A black bear den full of baby black bears.

http://www.bear.org/website/lily-a-hope/live-den-cam.html

Paula


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

actually it's full of mama bear and baby bear.  There is only one cut.  I was mistaken with all the arms and legs flailing when I first saw it and assumed there was more than one cub.  Unbelievable, anyway.  Who would have ever thought we'd be watching this stuff live in our own homes a few years ago?  Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, no more work for me - bear cam & eagle cam will take up the whole day! Maybe I can do without sleep and work at night when the critters are asleep.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I can't get into the bear cam now.  That probably means she is nursing again.  That was just awesome to see this morning.  And there were thousands of viewers too.  I have been trying to get in for about thirty minutes.
Paula


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Lily and Hope have been leaving the den - they are gone now. Talk about cute. When Mama leaves Hope in the den - Hope makes a LOT of noise until she finally manages to climb out. So cute!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

fun to kill time


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I was killing enough time with the eagle cam, but I can't resist killing some more with watching the bears.  It's just fascinating to see how Mother Nature works from this vantage point.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I am never at a shortage of things to do to kill time - my problem is not enough of the commodity that needs killing! How can anyone resist a peek at a baby bear or bald eagle? Please - don't let anyone else find something cute for us to watch. And yes I know that if you google "web cam" you will find loads - I do NOT google "web cam"!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

sem said:


> How can anyone resist a peek at a baby bear or bald eagle? Please - don't let anyone else find something cute for us to watch. And yes I know that if you google "web cam" you will find loads - I do NOT google "web cam"!


I agree. Intinst suggested I make the same statement you did about not letting anyone else find something cute for us to watch. I think he thought two web cams took enough of my time.


----------

